# New Job Day!...also any tips for working retail?



## caskettheclown (Oct 27, 2011)

After being unemployed for a loonnnggggggg time. Basically longer than I care to admit. Though it wasn't for lack of trying, i've had many interviews in the last couple months.

ANYWAY I got hired at Kohls' department store. I was so happy, well happy is an understatement. Just to be able to say i'm working again feels great. Knowing that i'll have a little money coming in is wonderful.

I went in for orientation today not feeling a hundred percent. I was able to make it about halfway through the orientation without getting worse. About an hour or so into it all , I started running a fever, not sure how bad but I could hardly stand up and all I wanted was to sit down.

I didn't tell anyone about it until near the end. I told the manager about it and apologized about me being sick and that its probably nothing and so on. 
She said told me "Thats alright I know things happen that is out of our control, it shows a lot of commitment from you, I like that".

I should start getting some hours next week and training as well 

Anyone got any tips for working in retail?


TLDR: I got a job at Kohls dept store. Sick as hell during orientation which turned out to be a good thing in a way. 

Got any tips for working retail?


----------



## marbledbeef (Oct 27, 2011)

Product knowledge is the key man, confidence in what your selling wins sales and your boss will love you for it!
I used to run an electronics retailer and I'd tell my staff to open shit up read the manuals and tinker when they got the chance.
Patience is good too, people ask dumb questions all the time.


----------



## caskettheclown (Oct 27, 2011)

The manager told us we would be working everything. Cashier lines, stocking, back room, freight and so on. So each day will be different. I know we won't actually be trying to sell people on things unless its a company credit card.

Thanks for the advice though


----------



## teqnick (Oct 27, 2011)

Know your role, be super polite - even if people are fucking idiotic cunts.

Do your best to resist killing everyone

Do your best to avoid stabbing everyone in the fucking face

Try not to break things over people's heads

Do your best to resist killing everyone.

Seriously, you'll encounter some of the most ignorant and rude people while working retail. Don't take it to heart, just keep doing your job - and you'll be fine.


----------



## Guitarmiester (Oct 27, 2011)

Like mentioned, you're going to come across people who feel the need to be loud and rude in an attempt to get their way. It'll be tough at first, but keep your cool, keep your composure, and don't let it get to you. 

Maintaining inventory will get to be monotonous, because you'll come up with your own system and way of handling everything in a way you feel to be efficient. It will most likely be a bit overwhelming before big holidays come around. 

It's all a learning experience and new opportunities. Good luck!


----------



## ZEBOV (Oct 27, 2011)

This applies to dealing with (piece of shit) coworkers. Stand up for yourself when necessary. Try doing that out of view and earshot of customers. Almost all employers have anti-harassmen policies. But sometimes employers don't follow through with what they say about harassment, so for your emotional well-being, passive aggression helps. (I have actually had psycho co-worker try to follow me home several times, and I eventually piled over, and she pulled up behind me, and I slashed all ) her tires, including the spare.)


----------



## ZEBOV (Oct 27, 2011)

Double post.....


----------



## xtrustisyoursx (Oct 27, 2011)

I work retail (wine consultant for a huge store). I'd just advise doing what it takes to know that you are best at what you do (this includes product knowledge, workplace knowledge, customer service skills), and to be able to stay comfortably detached from your job. When someone is the most ignorant, idiotic jerk you've ever met, be able to clock out and leave it at Kohl's. Realize that you WILL meet stupid people and you WILL be furious, and just let it go. That is the best skill you'll ever learn from working retail.


----------



## Jontain (Oct 27, 2011)

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="psychostick - minimum rage with lyrics - YouTube" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

EDIT: Embed fail

My best advice would be to learn to bite your tounge and hold a fake smile, but more than anything remember that its all for payday.


----------



## Dan (Oct 27, 2011)

I currently work in retail and there are a few things you NEED to remember:

A) If you mess up, be honest. Honesty is the best policy and lying about it will only make it worse. It shows management that you know you've made a mistake and you understand that it needs to be corrected.

B) Don't act like you know everything by the end of week one. Most people who do this just annoy people and it can be a pain if you do something wrong in the process. Be humble, the other staff and management know that you are new and you are bound to make mistakes. Learn from them.

C) Dont try to fit into a clique, the worst thing about working in retail is that there are cliques of people who try to make your life hell. Establish from the beginning that you are there for everyone and not just a certain set of people who think they are better than everyone else.

D) Show initative. You will progress further and faster if you do, however always consult management if it requires a physical change of stock etc.

E) As mentioned above, stand up for yourself. Show people that you arn't the bitch on day one and you are there to work the hours and tasks given to you, not to be taken advantage of.

F) Go in with a positive attitude every day. If you don't like the job then hunt for a new on in your spare time! As my mother always says once you've got your foot in the door oportunities will always come a knockin' 

G) There is always only so much shit you can take from customers. I am fully aware of this as my job seems to hoard in people with psychological mental issues and/or the most ignorant pigs on the planet  (and i've worked in Subway before!). If a customer is getting agressive towards you then calmly say you are going to get another member of staff to help. If they are being sarcastic, act completely bland . Honestly it works really well, just act like you have no emotion whatsoever and passively humour them in a super dry fashion. Odds are they will get irate before you do and it will end in the customer storming away.

Thats about all i can think of for the moment. Enjoy your new job


----------



## JaeSwift (Oct 27, 2011)

Just one thing I can say that hasn't really been mentioned;

If you want people to listen to you, listen to them first.


----------



## jymellis (Oct 27, 2011)

memorize what aisles items are in. you will be asked where something is quite often. dont just tell the customer where the item is. take them to the item. making polite small talk along the way


----------



## avenger (Oct 27, 2011)

What jym said and try to make talking to the people less robotic and more personal. Don't be the worker that sounds like a robot and hardly acknowledges the customer. People like to feel like what they are saying matters.


----------



## Sephael (Oct 27, 2011)

learn everything about your job and then work to learn to do everything in the store. The more you know the more useful you are.


----------



## Cyanide Assassin (Oct 27, 2011)

prepare to deal with a load of bullshit and some of the dumbest questions you have ever heard. i had a guy ask recently where the regular sprite was.(whole pallet of it sitting behind him) so i point it out to him and tell him directly behind you sir. he says no no no not that kind i want the regular sprite, that one has like lemon and lime flavors in it, i want the regular kind. i said im sorry sir but sprite is a lemon lime flavored soft drink....:face palm:

also item knowledge and LOCATION LOCATION LOCATION. remember where shit goes so that you get things done quick. work smart and not hard. it will get you in good with managers and offer ideas if they can make things easier or better for everyone. may seem like it but no idea/opinion goes unnoticed.


----------



## caskettheclown (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks for all the advice everyone!

I know one thing, i'm investing in a good pair of shoes first chance I get!


----------



## Guitarmiester (Oct 27, 2011)

When I worked retail I was in charge of inventory, among other things. As lame as it may sound, be careful and aware of anyone else working inventory. After receiving, sorting, and clearing out inventory, I was walking pallets out with my boss. We usually stacked our pallets outside for pickup over-night. He left a few pallets up against the wall for me to stack, but somehow didn't notice where I was at, knocked two pallets over that fell on the back of my leg. If I was standing an inch closer, the first one would have dug into my Achilles tendon. 

Be aware of your surroundings. There's a lot of crap and a lot going on during truck days.


----------



## Semikiller (Oct 27, 2011)

I can't stress this enough but...

COVER YOUR ASS

Yes, cover your ass. That means make friends with your co-workers and your boss. Don't fuck with anybody you are working with especially your superiors. It took you a lot of effort getting that job, but guess what, it doesn't take much to get kicked out of it. Besides that, you'll more than likely talk to idiots on a daily basis, it's just the reality of retail jobs. Just know that your main task is to sell. Your boss only cares about the numbers at the end of the day. So do your best to sell as much crap as you can and you'll be good!


----------



## Nonservium (Oct 27, 2011)

The customer is always an asshole.


----------



## Chickenhawk (Oct 27, 2011)

A lot of great advice here. 

My only addition:

Smile.

Just. Fucking. Smile. 

Something pissed you off? Smile
Somebody ask you a stupid ass question? Smile
Something good happen? Smile


----------



## caskettheclown (Oct 28, 2011)

I may have understood many of you wrong but my job isn't selling anything, its just stocking shelves and clothes racks and being a cashier and things like that. It doesn't matter how much the customer buys, that doesn't affect me (unless I somehow screw them out of buying something then I can understand that).


I am very grateful to everybody who is giving advice. All my friends and family is only telling me things like 

"Don't get cocky now because you have a job". 
Which if they knew me they would know i'm very humble and modest and try not to take anything for granted, i'm definitely never cocky.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Oct 28, 2011)

jymellis said:


> memorize what aisles items are in. you will be asked where something is quite often. dont just tell the customer where the item is. take them to the item. making polite small talk along the way



This so much. Whenever I ask someone where something is and they point in a general direction it pisses me off. I don't want to spend 10 minutes looking when I can ask someone and get what I need in 10 seconds.


----------



## jymellis (Oct 28, 2011)

caskettheclown said:


> Thanks for all the advice everyone!
> 
> I know one thing, i'm investing in a good pair of shoes first chance I get!



doc martens


----------



## caskettheclown (Oct 29, 2011)

jymellis said:


> doc martens



I'll look into them but I have to be really picky about the shoes I wear because I have this skin condition

Epidermolysis bullosa - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia , its a mild version of it so the wrong kind of shoes will within a few hours of standing or walking mixed with heat will make my feet turn out in horrible puss filled blisters that are really painful

After looking at those shoes I definitely want a pair , they look classy but i'll do some more research before actually buying a pair.

What kind of material are they made of? Hard leather ,soft leather or what?


----------



## broj15 (Nov 1, 2011)

product knowledge, have a friendly persona, and master the art of bull shit. Retail is 45% product knowledge, 55% people skills and 100% bullshit. I work in a record store and my mentality is my favorite album is the one that the customer just bought. If they buy Nickelback then Nickelback are the best fucking rock and ever. If they buy Triumph then Triumph is the best band ever. This skill of artful lying can really help in the retail world.


----------



## Aevolve (Nov 2, 2011)

Learn where everything is. Everything.
I swear to God people just sit there and google your inventory to find out shit you might not know the location of.

Additionally- learn to suppress your hate for people.


----------



## Metal_Webb (Nov 11, 2011)

Seriously, if the Doc Martens are right for your feet get them. My pair of boots are the most comfortable set of footware that I've ever owned, hell, I still wear them about for a different type of shoe.

As for suggestions with working:

As said, learn the location of stuff and when a customer asks for something, take them to it.

Know your products so you can give accurate and truthful advice.

People will be dicks. You can usually spot the type of person that will be one. Solution: Just be polite. If it goes on for ages at my work, the owner has given us permission to tell them to "Fuck off"  Brilliant for stress relief lol <---Not recommended for every workplace though.


----------



## jennyorlando80 (Nov 27, 2011)

If you are looking for a retail career, please check out Corporate Jobs and Retail careers at Chico's FAS, Inc. They offer a great career path and benefits.

One of the most important aspect of a retail careers is that you embrace the customer service aspect. Customer service can set a company apart from its competitors.


----------

